# Gadgets



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I want one. I've been itching to spend Â£100 - Â£200 on a gadget for a couple of months now.









Even the 710 is resigned to the fact that I'm going to buy _something_...

I thought I'd go for a GPS at first...hence my ad in the Wanted section...but in all truth, I don't go anywhere, so why do I need one?

Most recently, I've been eying up a few mobile phones like the Sony Ericsson K800i or the Samsung D900i...mainly because I was attracted to their 3 meg cameras. The Nokia N95 with its 5 meg camera sound nice but reviews are mixed and its way over my budget. But no current phone is going to take as good photos as my Canon cameras...and my existing Motorola V3i Razor is just what I want in a slim trouser pocket phone (although I don't like the keys).

So its not a GPS, or a phone, *so what shall I get?* I don't think I need a portable MP3 player (I don't go anywhere remember). And I don't need any more watches...








:huh:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lotsa stuff here


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Infra red, projecting keyboard..... sounds too cool to ignore.

Iwantoneofthose


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you a film watcher or watch much TV with Freeview?

The last gadget I bought was remote controlled light switches, great fun I have to say and it saves me getting up to change the light settings for a film.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

ESL said:


> Infra red, projecting keyboard..... sounds too cool to ignore.
> 
> Iwantoneofthose


I saw one in use, looks cool didn't work that great.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Try this site

Great toys

For some great things, stirling engines are fascinating and a talking point


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

There's always a Wii

Great fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

andythebrave said:


> There's always a Wii
> 
> Great fun


Excellent idea, been wanting to try one of these for a while and im told the sport games get you fit ,certainly could use it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was looking at an MP3 to plug into the car but now I'm looking at MP4's. Don't know what they are but I *want* one


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ryanair or someone similar, ferry company, whatever - take the 710 for a couple of days to Prague, or Barcelona, or Ireland or someplace! Build up brownie points for next *B I G* watch purchase









And it'll get you out of the house!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pugster said:


> lotsa stuff here


I need one of these


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > lotsa stuff here
> ...


You that busy Rob


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Robert said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > lotsa stuff here
> ...


Bloody hell thats pricey! I saw those in M&S outlet at braintree a few weeks back, they were about Â£15 in there, and I thought that was expensive...tight old git I guess?









Best regards David


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't need a portable MP3 player either, but I _so_ want one of these:

Boss Micro BR Digital Recorder

And when I get bored with that I've still got my Micron CX RC kit to build... and crash


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > pugster said:
> ...


my mrs bought one from the Byker outlet for my brother for xmas, she paid Â£7.50 and I said "HOW MUCH!"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, guys, thanks for the suggestions









I guess I forgot to stipulate that the gadget must be _useful_







I know there will be many interpretations of the word "_useful_" but....

As much as I like the Stirling Engines, I can't see much use for them...not against them at all, but I already have a soothing lava lamp. 

And the same applies for the USB Fired Rockets









Keep those suggestions coming!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

How about a multi tool? Leatherman or Gerbera do great ones but my Victorinox one feels better made than both of these. It always comes in handy at some point.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I want one. I've been itching to spend Â£100 - Â£200 on a gadget for a couple of months now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just spotted a serious flaw in the initial argument.

Perhaps a Suunto S/S Observer at a touch under Â£200. Or the rather attractive all black for around Â£250. With this magnificent timepiece you too can use the altimeter to tell the difference in height between your basement, kitchen, bedroom and loft, the barometer to tell you when to take the beer and burgers back inside and the compass to tell you which way inside is should you forget.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I guess I forgot to stipulate that the gadget must be _useful_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A swiss army knife with a built in altimeter?

How about one of those watchmaker swiss army knives


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you need a thingamewotzitjiggygig









It's like that age old question, what do you get the man who has everything?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I know exactly which gadget Hawkey (not to mention his garden pond-dwelling amphibious friends) will find useful. A programmable electronic bird scarer! Don't believe me? Read on:

Exploding Toads


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I know exactly which gadget Hawkey (not to mention his garden pond-dwelling amphibious friends) will find useful. A programmable electronic bird scarer! Don't believe me? Read on:
> 
> Exploding Toads










Rich, how do you find this stuff?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

A Matayogi ??


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Never, the Boss is twice as much kit for the price (about Â£130)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need a portable MP3 player either, but I _so_ want one of these:
> ...


Nah, something more creative. iPods are for the mindless masses.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Useful gadget? Sky+

Useless gadget that you could pretend was useful? You could get this http://www.raidentech.com/rarecorcblrc.html for spying on the pets/kids and this to annoy the neighbours' pets/kids https://www.gadgetsarcade.com/blimp-bomber-...ee4e37d2e269adf


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

personally apart from sky plus -the best gadget i own is my dab radio im currently after one for the car its amazing .


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> personally apart from sky plus -the best gadget i own is my dab radio im currently after one for the car its amazing .


DAB is pretty lousy in the South-East though. Think it's got something to do with there not being many (any?) spare frequencies that don't interfere with French TV and Radio.

We've got to wait until they switch off analogue before we'll get reliable reception and a decent number of stations.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > personally apart from sky plus -the best gadget i own is my dab radio im currently after one for the car its amazing .
> ...


sorry about that. its brilliant the choice of stations is awesome and to have all youre favs on presets its so simple but amazing.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > personally apart from sky plus -the best gadget i own is my dab radio im currently after one for the car its amazing .
> ...


I don't know why you say that...DAB in Brighton is superb. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I don't know why you say that...DAB in Brighton is superb. I'm very pleased with it.


Must just be inland that it's still poor.

Mind you, we did only get electricity last Thursday









<Edit, yep, I just put a random Brighton postcode in to the DAB checker, and it says 'very likely to recieve'. In Horsham we only get 'fairly likely to receive'. Digital Terrestrial TV is v weak here as well.>


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


It's really good in Carshalton







full signal strength


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I take my dab radio to work to listen to TMS as the work van doesn't have LW (in fact has anyone noticed the general phasing out of LW in most radios?. The digital coverage is surprisingly patchy (I know the radio being in a van isn't going to help with reception) but some parts of the country are still in a complete dead zone.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I take my dab radio to work to listen to TMS as the work van doesn't have LW (


Long Wave?

"This is the BBC Home Service. Here is the news - and this is Alvar Liddell reading it"

Cor, and Letter from America with Alaister Cook - goodness I can smell the solder fumes from the gas soldering iron as me and me Dad built our first telly from a green screen display unit, ex MOD. ahven't listened to anything on LW in years, deaspite being a radio amateur etc.

DAB - don't know about - kind oftakes the magic out of the Beeb World Service when you're not fighting to hear it amongst the QRM and QSB (noise, fading and interference)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Get ahead - get one of these;

Forgit yer VHS player, forgit even yer DVD recorder...

I got one of these;










Amazon 

Basically - hard disk media player... I now download all my TV programs from all around the world from the internet and watch them advert free, get a whole series before its broadcast here, no waiting until next week for the next episode - or movies too


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

It's like that age old question, what do you get the man who has everything?

penicillin!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Just use the one mind Chris. Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition. 

You are Anglo- German and there's nowt wrong with that.

I've spent much time trying to decide if I'm Anglo- Saxon, Jute, Celt or (most likely) Iberian in heritage. There's a good chance most of us Euro mut's are Iberian Basques whether we like it or not.







Hitler could have screwed up again.







Small minded *****.

That's going to piss a lot of people off.







I would love to find some Neanderthal genes in my make up just to upset the "scientists".









I remain the Iberian, Cro-Magnon, English plonker you have always encountered.









Mel, you have more style than most people could even imagine mate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

still need LW for the shipping forcast mate  not much of a BB connection 500 miles west of Rockall


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, it takes a thread like this to make you realise how different we all are apart from a liking for wristwatches.

I rather be run over by a large truck than take delivery of a "hard disk media player"







I am pretty much useless with gadgets as my previous RLT purchases of phones and PDA's proves, I have no interest in them, I have a 12" by Fad Gadget but don't suppose that counts.

Anyway Paul, I saw something today and though of you Wi-fi radio thingy hope you like it. Failing this, I would suggest you don't buy any other gadget but buy a bicycle which will prove very useful.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I rather be run over by a large truck than take delivery of a "hard disk media player"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt it could be arranged


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Anyway Paul, I saw something today and though of you Wi-fi radio thingy hope you like it. Failing this, I would suggest you don't buy any other gadget but buy a bicycle which will prove very useful.


Thanks Mark...and great to see you posting again...maybe this thread was useful after all.









I think my "gadget money" got spend this w/e....not on any gadget but on 5 or 6 Hamilton electric watch part eBay wins. That's the trouble with sniping, you set up all your snipes expecting to win maybe one or two, but in this case, I won them all...and now I'm paying for it.

I was wondering whether to buy a DVD/HDD recorder? I already have a Humax PVR-9200T PVR --- a 160G HDD recorder with dual Freeview tuners...but it has one major draw back, which I wasn't aware of when I bought it 18 months ago: it cannot accept any input signal; it is only capable of recording programs from its own internal Freeview tuners







. So I cannot record programs from my Sky box onto it....which is something I want to do, because some Freeview channels are a bit iffy where I live. My local Adsa has a DVD/HDD 160G recorder for Â£170...and that does accept input signals from other devices....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a good idea. I've got a Panasonic VHS/DVD recorder hooked up to my SKY+ box so that I can record SKY+ to DVD or VHS, DVD to VHS (unlikely) or VHS to DVD







Handy if you've got lots of old VHS tapes you want to copy to DVD to save space.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I rather be run over by a large truck than take delivery of a "hard disk media player"
> ...












Hawkey, I am thinking of getting a Rivo did you get an alternative?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Why does anyone bother with 'broadcast' tv anymore - be it terrestrial, freeview or satellite? I simply do not know!

Almost everything current, or recently past is available to anyone with a decent broadband connection. Why record one episode when you can get the whole series - sometimes before its even been aired in the UK?

Only reason I watch "live" tv is when errm tv is "live"

VHS = Dead

DVDR = Death Row

HDR (Sky+ or TiVo or variant) = Death Row

Media Player - Hard Disk Storage & Internet Source = The Future


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Why does anyone bother with 'broadcast' tv anymore - be it terrestrial, freeview or satellite? I simply do not know!
> 
> Almost everything current, or recently past is available to anyone with a decent broadband connection. Why record one episode when you can get the whole series - sometimes before its even been aired in the UK?
> 
> ...


All very good, but I don't watch TV. Surely thse gadgets are only of use to immobile old people in homes?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> All very good, but I don't watch TV. Surely thse gadgets are only of use to immobile old people in homes?


Yep...that's almost me.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MarkF said:


> ...but I don't watch TV.


Movies ????











MarkF said:


> Surely thse gadgets are only of use to immobile old people in homes?


Mobile version for those with use of their legs, those who can still drive, or those with them whizzy motorised scooters



































MarkF said:


> Surely thse gadgets are only of use to immobile old people in homes?


Is that not you then Marky???


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A mobile version









I have far too much going on to watch TV never mind record and watch something. But when I end up in home drooling, slumped in a chair like my dad then it looks just the job.









Speaking of which I was clearing out my cellar yesterday and found a Sanyo Betamax VTC500O recorder, I wired it up and it works perfectly, it was last touched in May 1985, I think I paid Â£299 for it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Speaking of which I was clearing out my cellar yesterday and found a Sanyo Betamax VTC500O recorder, I wired it up and it works perfectly, it was last touched in May 1985, I think I paid Â£299 for it


Look a little harder and you might find some Three Barrel watches. Now that really _would_ be a lucky find.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > ...but I don't watch TV.
> ...


Ive got one of those Archos AV700s...Superb kit







the menus are a bit fiddly though..



Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which I was clearing out my cellar yesterday and found a Sanyo Betamax VTC500O recorder, I wired it up and it works perfectly, it was last touched in May 1985, I think I paid Â£299 for it
> ...


The Three Barrels!!! I remember those!









Did no one snap them up then Paul? You should give them another go, lots of new people to tempt


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The Three Barrels!!! I remember those!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet I can sell the Sanyo betamax VCR before Paul sells a Three Barrel.


----------

